# Hario electric grinder



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone seen one up close yet?

http://www.hario.co.uk/coffee/hario-v60-electric-coffee-grinder.html

£199, seems a decent price if it produces a decent grind for brewed, But then others are available at a slightly cheaper price.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks close enough to a NS Grinta for me to imagine it is a re-brand (I imagine the NS Grinta is a re-brand itself.)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grinta was 50mm flats?

Nevertheless, it's very unlikely that the Hario grinder doesn't produce a useable grind for V60.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Don't quite see anything that puts it above a Wilfa which can produce delicious coffee for V60 at half the price, however some reviews would be interesting. I'm also worried about retention with that style of chute.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks very Graef-ish, especially the burrs and inside of the grinder


----------

